# Lücken in mehreren Typo3-Erweiterungen



## Newsfeed (3 Dezember 2009)

Ein Angreifer könnte die Datenbank manipulieren, an vertrauliche Daten gelangen oder sogar administrativen Zugang zum System erlangen. Für einige Extensions gibt es Updates.

Weiterlesen...


----------

